# Team drives 10 hours each way to win Flora-Bama contest



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

First off, who thinks to do this? You live in Mississippi, you enter a tournament on the Alabama/Florida state line, and then you drive 10 hours each way to a honey hole on the Indian River (near Pt. Saint Lucie) to win the $10,000 Speckle trout contest. ($7K for first, then they also each won for the individual fish for $10K) I spoke to one of the guys today. A Inshore fishing charter captain and his buddies - the same guy who just landed the state record on Speckled sea trout whose photo has been circulating. I bet we see a rule change next year regarding proximity of the catch. 
Story here:
http://www.al.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/06/huge_indian_river_speckled_tro.html


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone does this! People regularly travel from pensacola to Louisiana for redfish tournaments. Why not?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Actually pretty common thing. This happens in just about every big money tournament.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

It is open for any and all, doubt you will see a rule change otherwise there is the possibility that the entry numbers would drop. It is called fishing, no guarantee you win.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't have admitted it. Gonna be 5000 guys there next time. Mobile bay will be scarce. And there are plenty of gators in there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I wouldn't have admitted it. Gonna be 5000 guys there next time. Mobile bay will be scarce. And there are plenty of gators in there.


Doubt it... when it comes time, 95% are all talk...


----------



## Team Fishbones (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tournament*



MrFish said:


> I wouldn't have admitted it. Gonna be 5000 guys there next time. Mobile bay will be scarce. And there are plenty of gators in there.


They probably had to tell, I'm sure there must be a lie detector test before the funds are paid.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Team Fishbones said:


> They probably had to tell, I'm sure there must be a lie detector test before the funds are paid.


There is the potential for one in every big tournament.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What's the issue as long as they weigh in on time. The farther you travel the less fishing time you have.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

John B. said:


> Everyone does this! People regularly travel from pensacola to Louisiana for redfish tournaments. Why not?


Why the hell would someone drive from Pensacola to Louisiana to catch redfish. There's PLENTY of redfish right here. Sounds like a huge waste of money and time. I don't understand that one.

I look at it as cheating though. If another region has bigger fish than the region the tourney is held in, you're a douchebag if you go fish the Indian River to win a tourney in Mississippi. 100% douchebag cheater.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Why the hell would someone drive from Pensacola to Louisiana to catch redfish. There's PLENTY of redfish right here. Sounds like a huge waste of money and time. I don't understand that one.
> 
> I look at it as cheating though. If another region has bigger fish than the region the tourney is held in, you're a douchebag if you go fish the Indian River to win a tourney in Mississippi. 100% douchebag cheater.


You can call me a douchebag all you want when I travel 3 states over to catch a redfish... but you'll also have to call me a winner.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's not cheating unless the rules say your cheating. If the rules don't state that you can't, then if you win by making the investment and risk, then I think it genius . Smart tourney fishing comes with risks and investments to chase the bank to the winners circle. 
These are not Friday night $50 a boat type tourneys that someone would make such the risk and chance to try to win a fishing tourney. It's some of these guys way of living. 

I've seen bass tournaments on tv where the boats go threw several locks and dams and aren't even in the same lake anymore when they start to head back to the weigh in. So I don't see the difference


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Why the hell would someone drive from Pensacola to Louisiana to catch redfish. There's PLENTY of redfish right here. Sounds like a huge waste of money and time. I don't understand that one.
> 
> I look at it as cheating though. If another region has bigger fish than the region the tourney is held in, you're a douchebag if you go fish the Indian River to win a tourney in Mississippi. 100% douchebag cheater.


A 27" LA redfish weights more than a 27" FL red most of the time. Look at tournament weigh in weights throughout the Gulf Coast. LA has the numbers and the weight a lot more consently then we do.

Also it's not cheating of its not in the rules. Most every tournament out there people run to different regions. It's part of the game.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This is like the live bait guys vs artificial. Someone found a way to win and the losers are mad cause they didn't think of it. Until they set boundaries, it's gonna happen.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Everyone does this! People regularly travel from pensacola to Louisiana for redfish tournaments. Why not?


A couple hours, sure. 8 hours across the state? Not so much. They will most likely institute Eastern and Western boundaries next year. The entire point of a local fishing tournament is for it to be local. These clowns manipulated weak rules to bring home a nice check. Nothing more, nothing less.

Hell, John B and Splittail could actually place in a tournament this way:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I personally think it is shity that's just me and no I did not fish in the tournament but I do see rule changes in the next years tournament


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> A couple hours, sure. Across the state? Not so much. They will most likely institute Eastern and Western boundaries next year. The entire point of a local fishing tournament is for it to be local. These clowns manipulated weak rules to bring home a nice check. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Hell, John B and Splittail could actually place in a tournament this way:yes:


I've contemplated driving to Jacksonville to win a sheepshead tournament... if the payouts ever get bigger than a few hundred dollars I'll do it.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Or learn how to fish here and save the gas $.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Or learn how to fish here and save the gas $.


Calculated risk!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Hell, John B and Splittail could actually place in a tournament this way:yes::thumbsup:


Probably not.

But I'm not seeing an issue here. What's gonna be next tell the Bluewater guys they all have to fish the Spur so it's a level playing field? If it's not against the rules then fair game. Risk vs reward, no one would have complained a bit if he didn't weigh in a fish.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Why would the locals ever enter if it really is a world wide fishing competition? 

By the way -The Trout guy just came off the polygraph test when I was speaking to him.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If they would have took their own boat and used their own knowledge of the area I wouldnt be as against what they did but to just hop in a car and higher someone else and use their boat and gear is crossing the line just my opinion.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Probably not.
> 
> But I'm not seeing an issue here. What's gonna be next tell the Bluewater guys they all have to fish the Spur so it's a level playing field? If it's not against the rules then fair game. Risk vs reward, no one would have complained a bit if he didn't weigh in a fish.


Let me parallel this in a way you will understand. Where you live it is not frowned upon or against the rules to kiss your sister on the lips. Now eventhough it is not wrong up there, you (probably) choose not to kiss your sister on the lips because it wouldn't be the right thing to do.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Let me parallel this in a way you will understand. In Jay it is not frowned upon or against the rules to kiss your sister on the lips. Now eventhough it is not wrong up there, you (probably) choose not to kiss your sister on the lips because it wouldn't be the right thing to do.


Well I can kiss my sister on the lips and it's OK cause I'm an Alabama fan but I'm not from Jay.


----------



## Team Fishbones (Mar 13, 2015)

*Sister*



grouper22 said:


> Let me parallel this in a way you will understand. In Jay it is not frowned upon or against the rules to kiss your sister on the lips. Now eventhough it is not wrong up there, you (probably) choose not to kiss your sister on the lips because it wouldn't be the right thing to do.


Please post a picture of the sister, then that decision could be made:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> If they would have took their own boat and used their own knowledge of the area I wouldnt be as against what they did but to just hop in a car and higher someone else and use their boat and gear is crossing the line just my opinion.


Plenty of folks hire captain's for tournaments. Are we going to stop that too? You can only fish the nipple and run your own boat?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Plenty of folks hire captain's for tournaments. Are we going to stop that too? You can only fish the nipple and run your own boat?


They hire a captain to run their boat and use their gear,gas,and also have to shell out the money to maintain and upkeep that boat


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> They hire a captain to run their boat and use their gear,gas,and also have to shell out the money to maintain and upkeep that boat


Not always. I think they took a gamble and it paid off. People are pissed, but it's legal. If they don't change the rules and they do it again next year, but come back with no fish or small fish, then it doesn't pay off. And plenty will call them dumbasses for trekking that far.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Not always. I think they took a gamble and it paid off. People are pissed, but it's legal. If they don't change the rules and they do it again next year, but come back with no fish or small fish, then it doesn't pay off. And plenty will call them dumbasses for trekking that far.


Exactly.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Not always. I think they took a gamble and it paid off. People are pissed, but it's legal. If they don't change the rules and they do it again next year, but come back with no fish or small fish, then it doesn't pay off. And plenty will call them dumbasses for trekking that far.


That's is true not always because some people do hire local boats just to fish tournaments but for the most part. Like I said I didn't fish the tournament I just personally don't think what they did was right but congratulations to them they got what they were after


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> You can call me a douchebag all you want when I travel 3 states over to catch a redfish... but you'll also have to call me a winner.


With several jugs of clorox.:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> That's is true not always because some people do hire local boats just to fish tournaments but for the most part. Like I said I didn't fish the tournament I just personally don't think what they did was right but congratulations to them they got what they were after


Honestly, it never would have crossed my mind. And even if it did, I wouldn't have made that journey.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Classic example of haters hating winners... they do something completely within the tournament rules, win, and everyone throws their sucker in the dirt! 

Everyone had the same opportunity to do what they did, but since these guys won, everyone cries "this isn't fair" and want a rule change...

Just my opinion!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Who wants to make a run to Chandaleur Islands next year? Or for the rodeo?


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

The tournament had no boundaries in the rules. They were completely within their rights to fish the east coast. I've done more than my share of tournament fishing, anglers often make very long runs to the fish. Recently the majority of the fleet fishing the Emerald Coast Classic fished south of LA, I saw a picture of one center console's chart plotter where they logged over 1,000 miles in the tournament. Much more comfortable making a long run in a car than on a center console. 

As a side note, I've added Speck fishing in the Indian River to my bucket list. 

See you in the pass.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I heard they had 19 pounds ( between three fish ) the first night but wanted to make sure they won so they stayed till the next night and started fishing at 12. something about in florida to be legal you can only catch one fish over slot or something. someone may clarify more. they knew they would take a polygraph so they had all there t's crossed and i's dotted. I see rule changes coming but don't discredit them for what they did since it is in the rules.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK so I can go 200 miles offshore and that's Ok.? But I don't own a boat than can go 200 miles offshore so I drive my car towing my boat 200 miles and that's not OK. So I guess if you are not sponsored or don't have a lot of disposable income then you cannot fish in the tournament? That's fine just post that in the rules next time. This year however he wins!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Rules are rules, and yes they won, however, Local Tournament, Local Sponsers, how bout Local fish, let's keep the winnings and winners local. Driving in a vehicle to weigh your fish in a tournament is not right. That's why it's called a fishing tournament. Walk or drive your boat to the scales.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sequoiha said:


> Rules are rules, and yes they won, however, Local Tournament, Local Sponsers, how bout Local fish, let's keep the winnings and winners local. Driving in a vehicle to weigh your fish in a tournament is not right. That's why it's called a fishing tournament. Walk or drive your boat to the scales.


Thought I read where they were wade fishing there. Are we gonna ban that too?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I understand your point Kenny. How about this.? Some guy in Atlanta, Birmingham, Jackson, Ms with a very big disposable income has a vessel he keeps in the P'cola area and a captain and crew on call and comes down a number of weekends to fish mainly tournament weekends. Then there is this other guy who is not in the same position so instead he is sharp enough to realize he cannot compete with these people. So he figures out a way to level the playing field. He says "heck I can't afford to take a vessel 200 miles offshore but I can afford to haul my boat that distance and back so that's why I will do. All within the rules. However should the powers that be decide next time this is against the rules. Fine. However this year they win and anyone who complains is just a sore loser. I applaud him this time for his innovationm. I guess my problem with this is that if you have a lot of disposable income then you have an extreme advantage versus those who don't. That should be what people are complaining about. Not someone is smart enough to level the playing field.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I can spell but I can't see very well at dusk. Sorry for the spelling errors.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Its hard for some people to understand what some people will do to WIN. It may help you to understand better if you have fished a Big Payout Tournament and if you have not then you may have a little--or a lot--of trouble understanding why they do it. The best I can think of is they wanted to WIN.--------------BT
-------------------See my latest FreshWater trip at---------------


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

In my major tournament that I will put on one day I will put it in the rules that anyone who catches a bigger fish than me is disqualified. Since this is not my tournament and what they did is perfectly within then I say congratulations!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I fished the tournament and I offer my congratulations to the winners. They did not break any rules. If I don't like the rules, then I will not fish the tournament next year.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I think the real angst here is that the Flora-Bama offered a special contest on Specks so that the inshore guys who have small boats or can't go offshore can feel like they had a shot at a big payout. They advertised this as the "Funnest" Tournament and wanted someone who was working a dock to feel like they had a shot at $7K. I think this outcome has ruined that effort, while ok with the rules, its a killer for the locals who want to compete.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Crap, I can't even catch dinner! Hahaha. That's my biggest downfall of reading this thread! I want a fish Sammy!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They just released the new rules for next year's tournament already. They have a 65' party barge and every inshore fisherman must fish off of to ensure no one gets butt hurt over a fish coming out of a different body of water. Straws will be drawn to see who fishes off the bow and the stern, everyone else will grab a side rail.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> They just released the new rules for next year's tournament already. They have a 65' party barge and every inshore fisherman must fish off of to ensure no one gets butt hurt over a fish coming out of a different body of water. Straws will be drawn to see who fishes off the bow and the stern, everyone else will grab a side rail.


Can we all throw the same lures? The Matrix Shad offers an obvious advantage.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> Why the hell would someone drive from Pensacola to Louisiana to catch redfish. There's PLENTY of redfish right here. Sounds like a huge waste of money and time. I don't understand that one.


You obviously don't know anything about inshore fishing in Louisiana. Since I've been inshore fishing (15 years) there have been five 8+ lb slot reds that have hit the deck of my boat. Four of those came from one afternoon on a self guided trip to Delacroix. Those 4 reds had a combined weight of 35 lbs. Recently in a tournament from Houma there were numerous slot reds that weighed over 9 lbs each. A heavy slot for the Pensacola area is about 7.5 lbs.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Can we all throw the same lures? The Matrix Shad offers an obvious advantage.


That would not be fair because I can't afford the matrix shad. Maybe they can provide them for me.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Simple solution, don't offer online tickets. You could purchase a ticket online, when you weight in fish you just have to tell them who you are and show is (I assume the ID). I doubt they would drive 10 hrs to get tickets. I fished the tournament last year, I went down to fish this year. The day before they changed dates even though the bay forecast was perfect. I live 287 miles from my bay house. I realized that it is more targeted to the offshore boats, so I will not be fishing another. Then again, I have a friend with a plane, I could fly to the west coast or Mexico, catch a big bluefin or yellow, fly back to Jack Edwards and take home the prize.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Simple solution, don't offer online tickets. You could purchase a ticket online, when you weight in fish you just have to tell them who you are and show is (I assume the ID). I doubt they would drive 10 hrs to get tickets. I fished the tournament last year, I went down to fish this year. The day before they changed dates even though the bay forecast was perfect. I live 287 miles from my bay house. I realized that it is more targeted to the offshore boats, so I will not be fishing another. Then again, I have a friend with a plane, I could fly to the west coast or Mexico, catch a big bluefin or yellow, fly back to Jack Edwards and take home the prize.


You could since it is not against the rules, I would not recommend flying in a bluefin though since it is not a category.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Simple solution, don't offer online tickets. You could purchase a ticket online, when you weight in fish you just have to tell them who you are and show is (I assume the ID). I doubt they would drive 10 hrs to get tickets. I fished the tournament last year, I went down to fish this year. The day before they changed dates even though the bay forecast was perfect. I live 287 miles from my bay house. I realized that it is more targeted to the offshore boats, so I will not be fishing another. Then again, I have a friend with a plane, I could fly to the west coast or Mexico, catch a big bluefin or yellow, fly back to Jack Edwards and take home the prize.




Bet you won't do it.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

They cheated plain and simple. In the captains meeting the rules were discussed, NO wade fishing! They caught those trout wade fishing. They missed the captains meeting and the organizers of the tournament said that that rule didn't apply to them. Bullshit! I'll never fish that tourney again.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> They cheated plain and simple. In the captains meeting the rules were discussed, NO wade fishing! They caught those trout wade fishing. They missed the captains meeting and the organizers of the tournament said that that rule didn't apply to them. Bullshit! I'll never fish that tourney again.


Interesting...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> They cheated plain and simple. In the captains meeting the rules were discussed, NO wade fishing! They caught those trout wade fishing. They missed the captains meeting and the organizers of the tournament said that that rule didn't apply to them. Bullshit! I'll never fish that tourney again.


That sure would change things.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Whatttttt? No wade fishing? Why would that be a rule?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> They cheated plain and simple. In the captains meeting the rules were discussed, NO wade fishing! They caught those trout wade fishing. They missed the captains meeting and the organizers of the tournament said that that rule didn't apply to them. Bullshit! I'll never fish that tourney again.



I'm going to check the rules.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Whatttttt? No wade fishing? Why would that be a rule?


That's a rule because specks are so spooky. Most tourney folks would rather wade fish them if they could. Either way it was discussed during the captains meeting and determined illegal. They missed the meeting because they were 10 hours away and because of it the rule didn't apply. Hell, I'll just skip every captains meeting from here on out so the rules don't apply to me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> That's a rule because specks are so spooky. Most tourney folks would rather wade fish them if they could. Either way it was discussed during the captains meeting and determined illegal. They missed the meeting because they were 10 hours away and because of it the rule didn't apply. Hell, I'll just skip every captains meeting from here on out so the rules don't apply to me.


Who the hell institutes a new rule during the captains meeting? If it wasn't printed in the rule book, and the captain's meeting wasn't mandatory, then this falls on the Tournament directors... I call BS.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> They cheated plain and simple. In the captains meeting the rules were discussed, NO wade fishing! They caught those trout wade fishing. They missed the captains meeting and the organizers of the tournament said that that rule didn't apply to them. Bullshit! I'll never fish that tourney again.


There is nothing in the written rules that reads that teams are not allowed to wade fish. However, the rules may imply that teams must fish from a motorized vehicle or a kayak. Here is a copy and paste of the rules.

*2ND ANNUAL FLORA-BAMA FISHING RODEO*​ *SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP RULES*​ 
1. THE FLORA-BAMA SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP IS A COMPETITIVE ANGLER DIVISION OF THE FLORA-BAMA FISHING RODEO. THIS TICKET MUST BE PURCHASED IN CONJUNCTION WITH THE FBFR.
2. THE ADDITIONAL COST TO ENTER THE FBFR SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP IS $200.00 PER TEAM. A TEAM MAY INCLUDE 2 OR THREE ANGLERS, NO MORE THAN THREE IS ALLOWED PER TEAM.
3. ALL ANGLERS FISHING IN THIS CHAMPIONSHIP MUST POSSESS THEIR OWN FLORA-BAMA FISHING RODEO KIDS’ OR ADULTS’ DIVISION TICKET. ALL ANGLERS MUST PURCHASE A RODEO TICKET AND BE ON A REGISTERED SPECKLED TROUT TEAM BEFORE THURSDAY AT 9PM TO BE ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE IN THE SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP OF THE FBFR.
4. ALL RULES, WEIGH STATION HOURS & DOCK PROCEDURES OF THE FLORA-BAMA FISHING RODEO APPLY TO THE FLORA-BAMA SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP. 
5. NO SIGNOUT IS REQUIRED. 
6. AN ANGLER MAY ENTER THE SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP AS AN INDIVIDUAL. 
7. TEAMS USING MOTORIZED VESSELS IN THE SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP MUST FISH FROM THE SAME VESSEL DURING THE FLORA-BAMA SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP. ANGLERS ARE NOT ALLOWED TO FISH FROM SEPARATE VESSELS UNLESS IN A KAYAK. 
8. KAYAKERS MAY SIGN UP AS 2 OR THREE MAN TEAMS. KAYAK TEAMS MUST FISH FROM THE SAME LAUNCH POINT AND STAY WITHIN 100 YARDS OF EACH OTHER WHILE FISHING IN THE FLORA-BAMA SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP. KAYAKERS MAY NOT PAIR WITH TEAMS USING A MOTORIZED VESSEL. THEY MUST ONLY TEAM WITH OTHER ANGLERS FISHING FROM A KAYAK.
9. TEAMS COMPETE FOR 1ST PLACE ($7,000.00), 2ND PLACE ($2,000.00) AND 3RD PLACE ($1,000.00) CASH PRIZES. WINNERS DETERMINED BY TEAMS WITH THE HEAVIEST WEIGHT OF THEIR TOP THREE SPECKLED TROUT WEIGHED DURING THE FLORA-BAMA FISHING RODEO. TEAMS MAY ONLY HOLD AND WIN ONE PLACE IN THE FBFR SPECKLED TROUT CHAMPIONSHIP. 
*10. **LIVE BONUS PRIZE: TEAMS WILL BE REWARDED .15 OUNCES TO EVERY TROUT WEIGHED IN AND RELEASED LIVE. THIS BONUS WILL NOT APPLY TO THE CASH PRIZE AWARDS. A SEPARATE PRIZE PACKAGE TO BE DETERMINED WILL BE AWARDED TO THE TEAM WITH THE HIGHEST WEIGHT INCLUDING LIVE BONUSES. *
11. CHEATING WILL BE HIGHLY MONITORED AND GUARDED AGAINST. ALL TROUT ENTERED ARE SUBJECT TO THE TORREY METER AND INSPECTION BY MARINE BIOLOGIST ON SITE. 
12. ANGLERS MAY ONLY WEIGH-IN FISH ORIGINALLY CAUGHT BETWEEN THE HOURS OF 12 AM ON JUNE 26TH, 2015 TO 7PM JUNE 27TH, 2015.
13. ANGLERS MAY NOT WEIGH IN A FISH CAUGHT BY ANOTHER ANGLER.
14. ANGLERS MAY NOT WEIGH IN A FISH ORIGINALLY CAUGHT PREVIOUS TO JUNE 12TH, 2015.
15. ALL VESSELS MUST BE IN EYESIGHT OF THE DOCKMASTER WHEN THE WEIGH STATION CLOSES TO BE ELIGIBLE TO WEIGH A FISH AFTER THE CLOSE OF THE WEIGH STATION. A BOAT’S ELIGIBILITY TO WEIGH A FISH IS COMPLETELY UP TO THE DOCKMASTER ONCE THE WEIGH STATION IS CLOSED.
16. AWARDS AND CASH PRIZES WILL BE DISTRIBUTED AT THE 2ND ANNUAL AWARDS CEREMONY ON SUNDAY JUNE 28TH, 2015. 
17. THE FBFR IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY TYPOS OR ERRORS IN THESE RULES. FBFR HAS THE RIGHT TO DISQUALIFY ANY TEAM AT ANY TIME. FBFR HAS THE RIGHT TO CHANGE THESE RULES AT ANY TIME.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

According to those rules, as long they all were wade fishing, they were legal.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

John B. said:


> According to those rules, as long they all were wade fishing, they were legal.



Also, according to the rules, one team member could wade fish in Texas while another team member wade fishes in the Indian River. The rules do not state how far apart team members must be from each other.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

John B. said:


> Who the hell institutes a new rule during the captains meeting? If it wasn't printed in the rule book, and the captain's meeting wasn't mandatory, then this falls on the Tournament directors... I call BS.


Read the last sentence of rule 17.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> Also, according to the rules, one team member could wade fish in Texas while another team member wade fishes in the Indian River. The rules do not state how far apart team members must be from each other.


It is what it is... lol. Pretty shitty rules in general, too many exceptions for different vessels and what not... according to the rules though, they won fair and square.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> Read the last sentence of rule 17.


If the captain's meeting wasn't mandatory, nothing they could do about it... particularly if the tournament committee didn't do everything in their power to inform every participant.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

From the FAQ on the website:
_
Do I need a boat to fish?

No way! You can fish from a boat, a bridge, the beach, in a mud puddle…from 
anywhere! _


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

John B. said:


> If the captain's meeting wasn't mandatory, nothing they could do about it... particularly if the tournament committee didn't do everything in their power to inform every participant.


I agree.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I bet this is how the guys that won are feeling right now.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

I run the Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo (sometimes I post as Ron Mexico when I can't remember my login but its the same person). I just read this entire thread and there have been some good points made. We started the Rodeo as an every mans Fishing tournament with what we felt were reasonable entry fees, and something for everyone to fish for. We know we can't be successful without the support of our local anglers. The rodeo is a work in progress and we will be tweaking things every year until we get it right. With that being said we will be adding boundaries next year. We are always open to suggestions and love hearing everyone's feed back. If you have any questions you can PM me or give me a call on my cell 850-287-3440. Other than boundaries what else can we do to make this a better tournament? 


Regards, Angelo


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Fish Eye said:


> I run the Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo (sometimes I post as Ron Mexico when I can't remember my login but its the same person). I just read this entire thread and there have been some good points made. We started the Rodeo as an every mans Fishing tournament with what we felt were reasonable entry fees, and something for everyone to fish for. We know we can't be successful without the support of our local anglers. The rodeo is a work in progress and we will be tweaking things every year until we get it right. With that being said we will be adding boundaries next year. We are always open to suggestions and love hearing everyone's feed back. If you have any questions you can PM me or give me a call on my cell 850-287-3440. Other than boundaries what else can we do to make this a better tournament?
> 
> 
> Regards, Angelo


Thanks for putting on a great rodeo and working to improve it in the future. Nobody can think of every situation every time and you will never make everybody happy, but thanks for what you do.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Make it a mandatory captain's meeting and that will cut down on travel time.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

1) Sell tickets locally only, like the ADSFR, that will solve your boundary problem. Tickets must be in your possession at all times.
2) If it's not a tropical storm or hurricane, do not change the dates, period. If it was a one day tournament, then postponement would be feasible. I realize this was coming on the heels of the tragedy of the regatta and the media pressure I'm sure was intense, but a 12' sailboat and a 28' boat with duel 300s is not the same. The ADSFR always has the worst weather during the tournament, yet records are broken yearly. Add rain or shine in the rules. You are never going to make everyone happy, but a few simple tweaks would make all the difference.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I would like to see a one day inshore challenge that awards a cash prize for a trout and redfish total weight. Anglers start fishing at 5:00 am and scales close at 5:00 pm. Artificials only!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

dabutcher said:


> I would like to see a one day inshore challenge that awards a cash prize for a trout and redfish total weight. Anglers start fishing at 5:00 am and scales close at 5:00 pm. Artificials only!


This could be a lot of fun with a shot gun start from the Flora-Bama. Everyone leaves from the spot in a boat at the same time. I woudl drop the "artificial only" restriction.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Kayak fishing is a booming industry you need to include the kayak guys, surf fishing and pier fishing guys. 
Would you agree or disagree a angler with a boat has an advantage?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If this is "every man's" tournament, a shotgun start might kill the kayakers lol


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Kayak fishing is a booming industry you need to include the kayak guys, surf fishing and pier fishing guys.
> Would you agree or disagree a angler with a boat has an advantage?


Neither. 

Kayaks are portable and stealthy.

Boats have extended range.

Different tools is all.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> I would like to see a one day inshore challenge that awards a cash prize for a trout and redfish total weight. Anglers start fishing at 5:00 am and scales close at 5:00 pm. Artificials only!


Love this idea.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

So what if you don't have a boat or a kayak? So would you agree disagree that someone with a kayak or boat has an advantage as opposed to someone fishing from surf, sand pier etc?


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

....


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Members of a boat team had to fish from the same vessel. 

Yak team members could fish from different yaks within 100 feet of each other. They had the advantage of fishing different locations simultaneously. 

Wade fishing teams could fish anywhere related to each other. For example, one wader could fish the India River while his team member wade fishes in Texas. The two could meet at the Flora Bama for weigh in. 

There is no way to equalize competition between boat, yak, and wade fishing teams. Therefore there needs to be separate divisions.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

All of the tourneys around here used to be shotgun start but everyone bitched about that too.

I for one would like a single day tournament, not b/c of the travel or whatever but b/c I just don't have it in me to fish hard for two straight days in the heat anymore!! Throw the butt whooping we took on Saturday(and my headache from Friday night) in and it's even worse.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Johnms said:


> This could be a lot of fun with a shot gun start from the Flora-Bama. Everyone leaves from the spot in a boat at the same time. I woudl drop the "artificial only" restriction.



Please no shotgun start from the Bama. I was about to slit my wrist going through that no wake zone. The SHO doesn't like to idle. I will gladly concede the artificial restriction if we can launch from a location within a certain distance from the Bama. However, if teams can use live bait, then they should not be allowed to catch their bait until the fishing time begins.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> So what if you don't have a boat or a kayak? So would you agree disagree that someone with a kayak or boat has an advantage as opposed to someone fishing from surf, sand pier etc?


Advantage goes to the guy with the knowledge, skill and experience. However, let's say there are 4 guys who are equal in all three categories...a boater, kayaker, wader and a pier fisherman...and for this scenario, let's stick to inshore trout fishing. Boats have a clear advantage anywhere else.

If the boundaries are limited to only the local area, I'd give the advantage to the kayaker. He can be just as stealthy as the wader but can access deeper water. The boater clearly has a fighting chance as well and even totally gains the advantage if fishing conditions are questionable (those days when ya gotta FIND the fish). The pier fisherman relies on luck and luck alone. All the skills in the world won't help him if the winning fish isn't near his chosen pier.

Broaden those boundaries to unlimited and let's stick with the same 4 fishermen, all equal in skill/knowledge/experience. In this scenario, the guy with the money has the clear advantage if it's a multi-day affair (unless he's the pier guy, his only chance is still luck). The guy with the money can choose to go to a region where the average gator is 8 lbs as opposed to this region where the average gator is closer to 6 lbs. Yes, the other 3 still have a chance but the numbers are STACKED against them...they've become the pier fisherman mentioned earlier. They have to be lucky enough to happen upon an extraordinarily large local fish.

To answer your question. If it's a great day for fishing and the boundaries are a 60 mile radius, everyone has a chance and the wader with a sweet honeyhole will probably win the day in a trout tourney. Or the boat could win. Or the kayak. Pier guy should stick to pier - only tournaments if he HAS to stick to the piers.

But this was a rodeo. Pier guy has a fighting chance in several categories like Spanish macks and sheepshead...cobia. Boat guys have overwhelming advantage offshore. Kayaks and waders stand a chance at dominating flats fish categories. Give it some limited east/west boundaries and this tournament truly can be "every man's tournament". Everyone has a fighting chance if it truly IS local. Even the unskilled and ignorant fisherman can "luck" upon the biggest fish in Pensacola at any given moment...


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Great logic and breakdown. Two thumbs up!


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Since 2013 at least one trout in the top 4, in the largest fishing tournament in the USA was caught by someone with no boat or kayak. That fact alone draws anglers and truly makes it an everyman's tournament.


----------



## BOBBYCRAWLEY (Nov 19, 2007)

Fish Eye said:


> I run the Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo (sometimes I post as Ron Mexico when I can't remember my login but its the same person). I just read this entire thread and there have been some good points made. We started the Rodeo as an every mans Fishing tournament with what we felt were reasonable entry fees, and something for everyone to fish for. We know we can't be successful without the support of our local anglers. The rodeo is a work in progress and we will be tweaking things every year until we get it right. With that being said we will be adding boundaries next year. We are always open to suggestions and love hearing everyone's feed back. If you have any questions you can PM me or give me a call on my cell 850-287-3440. Other than boundaries what else can we do to make this a better tournament?
> 
> 
> Regards, Angelo


A few recommendations I have as a fisherman from the southwest side of Alabama is to have someone work on the updating the online leaderboard better. I have family that were halfway to the awards ceremony when the final board was posted online and realized they got bumped. 
Also it helps people decide if they want to fish if the exact prizes per category are listed, either in print or online.
Other than that I feel it was a great tournament.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Just want to offer my observation that is based on my experience with King Mackerel tournaments. I think it applies to any fish.

In the 90's king tournaments in our area were popular and there were 200 plus boats in them. As years went on the same people kept winning and same people kept losing. The losers didn't try to figure out how to win they just whined about how it wasn't fair.

Boundaries were added. Same people still lost. Whined some more.

Boat size categories were added. Same people lost and whined some more.

Now you can trailer to anywhere you want to better your chances and shorten your runs. No one has to run more than about 25 miles to compete. You do not have to get there fast cause you can leave whenever you want. Same people are still winning.

Eventually the losers took their ball and went home. They didn't try to learn how to win they just kept trolling a cig/duster down the beach.

I hope for the trout fisherman's sake this doesn't happen because it is way more fun to compete in a big tournament than one with 17 boats in it.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well..... Let me add

IF we are going to bend the rules so the losers can win I want to complain also. I didn't intend to enter the tourney and I lost. I want a new category added for those of us who wish not to enter but sit home and drink the most beer. As an added prize you must enter the winner of the Saturdays NCCA highest ranked football team AND (This is important for the tie breaker) you must pick the winner of Sundays NASCAR race. 

Once I didn't enter the tournament then I feel I shouldn't have to pay an entry fee but still expect some kind of payout.. say a $100 gift certificate of bushwackers. 

SIDE NOTE: If this rule is not implemented then I may just take it to the SCOTUS and see if I can't get my way. 

Serious note though adding boundaries sounds great and make it that if the Cap'n meeting is not mandatory then the MUST call the morning of the tourney to see if any rule changes were implemented. IF they don't and break the new rule tough cookie, they should have found out one way or the other before fishing.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is why a lot of people including myself don't fish tournaments any longer. The rules are in black and white and when you don't win people feel like they have to bitch about the rules. Don't like the rules then don't fish, don't show your ass to get the rules changed so it benefits you.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Calling those who complain "The losers" seems disingenuous. Entering fish from the Bermuda Triangle in the Flora-Bama fishing rodeo is a bunch of crap. Many people (even non-fishing people) think this is wrong.Calling them losers sounds like guilt from "The Cheaters".


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How is it cheating if it's not against the rules. I still haven't figured that one out.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Splittine said:


> How is it cheating if it's not against the rules. I still haven't figured that one out.


How are you a "loser" for complaining about it?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Johnms said:


> How are you a "loser" for complaining about it?


Well if you didn't win... you had to lose, and I don't see the winners complaining.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just split the prize evenly between all participants. You won't get awarded for catching the biggest fish, but at least everything will be fair and no one will have hurt feelings.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Just split the prize evenly between all participants. You won't get awarded for catching the biggest fish, but at least everything will be fair and no one will have hurt feelings.


Everyone gets a trophy for playing.....:whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't see what's so hard about saying "damn, why didn't I think about that... maybe we should try that next year"

I guess it's easier to say "that's not fair!"


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Splittine said:


> This is why a lot of people including myself don't fish tournaments any longer. The rules are in black and white and when you don't win people feel like they have to bitch about the rules. Don't like the rules then don't fish, don't show your ass to get the rules changed so it benefits you.


The rules were not in black and white. It was said at the Captain's meeting that teams could not wade fish in the trout tournament. However, there was nothing in the written rules about wade fishing in the trout tournament. To further complicate issues, it said that competitors in the general rodeo could fish from shore.

I fished the trout tournament, I lost, and I'm not complaining. The 11 lbs that Alex and I weighed in from Pensacola Bay was simply not a competitive weight regardless of where other anglers fished.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Why can't you wade for trout? What is the reasoning?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This tournament is going to turn into a joke. No wading for trout, catering to everyone's whining, moving to the same day as 2 other tournaments, etc.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Johnms said:


> How are you a "loser" for complaining about it?


Please quote me where I said anything about losers....Ill wait.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They can rename it the Butthurt Bayfishing Bonanza.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Why can't you wade for trout? What is the reasoning?



I have no idea. However, it was said that teams could not wade fish in the trout tournament at the Captain's meeting. The reasoning may be because wade fishing was not addressed in the written rules. Therefore, by the rules, one team member could wade fish Mosquito Lagoon, while another team member wade fishes in Texas. They could meet at the Bama for weigh in.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We did not have a captains meeting for the Trout Championship and we did not discuss anything about wade fishing. I apologize if the rules confused some of our anglers. We will try to do a better job of having clear and concise rules in the future. There will be boundaries next year. I'm not sure what those boundaries will be but I would like to see it cover a large geographical area and if we feel the need, we can shrink them down some more. I'm trying to make changes but I also don't want to over react. We more than likely will not have a mandatory captains meeting for the trout division. The reason being that a lot of our anglers are coming from mobile which I consider local waters and I know how hard it is trying to get ready to fish a tournament and having to send a teem member over to check you out. With the King Mackerel anglers it is a bit different in my opinion because a fair amount of those guys will travel to fish a different area and it is a good way to level the playing field. If we notice the trout division going in that direction we will make changes accordingly. With that being said we had no idea that some one would travel 10 hours to fish the trout division. I thought me might have some guys fish LA and that was about it. Please trust me when I tell you that we want everyone to have a fair and legitimate chance of winning. It is good for us, good for the anglers and good for our sponsors. 
As for moving the tournament it was something that had to be done. In my opinion it was to dangerous to fish. I know some of the inshore guys would of fished either way and maybe some offshore, but most of our anglers would not of fished and at the end of the day we need anglers to have the rodeo and that means all our anglers not just the inshore guys. I know the weekend that we moved it to was not optimal but it is the best we could do to fit in our schedules, our sponsors schedules and it was important to us to not move it far from the original dates. I appreciate you all letting me tell it from our end and look forward to meeting and seeing you at next years event.


Regards, Angelo


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> That would not be fair because I can't afford the matrix shad. Maybe they can provide them for me.


 
Holy S***! Did somebody suggest an Obama-shad?????????????? Obama-net is in the works now. Buddy you got a vote? Your dream could become a reality..........


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, this thread is pretty funny. From what i can gather, a team won the trout division, within the rules. They outwitted, outsmarted, and outfished the others. However because they traveled everyone got butthurt. No boundry was set, so whats the big deal. Ever ask someone in a king mack tourn. where they caught the fish? Most likely they ran to La. Ever ask someone in a billfish tourn. where they caught the fish, sometimes those guys are closer to mexico than the USA. 

So two guys won the tourn. fair and square now everyone wants rule changes to better suit their needs? doesn't sound right to me. If you are have boundaries you might as well rope an area off about a 1/4sq mile and say this is where you fish kinda like that Tarpon tourn in Boca Grande. 

When i fish tournaments i expect the guys to run far and wide to catch fish thats what they do, i can't run as far as some so i have to use my knowledge of the area and hope and pray i got brother luck on my side. When the guy that wins says yea we caught that fish off the coast of Texas i would never even dream of bitching about it.


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

Ive never ever fished a tournament so my input may not matter. But I always assumed there were boundries for local tournaments and people didnt go far a wide. But now it really makes sense to do so. Its kind like if I left from here and it was a two day tournament and i just trolled for 250 miles and came back. I caught fish and left from here wether by boat or truck who cares? Cheaper by truck i think.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The winners definitely outwitted , outsmarted, and outfished everyone else. In addition, they did it within the rules. I was more worried about finding a way to beat the guys fishing the Mobile area. I never dreamed I would be competing against anglers fishing the Indian River area. The bright side is that Alex and I only missed 1st place by 11 pounds.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for them I guess. Obviously, fishing where they fished was not the intention of the tournament organizers and sponsors. They did it within the rules so pay them the money they won and change the rules for next year to support fishing in a reasonable geographic area. It is a local tournament with local sponsors and having someone drive to S Florida to fish is detrimental to the tournament as a whole IMO.

Moving the tournament was also the right call. It just wasn't fit to be offshore the original weekend. Sucks it landed on the Pensacola Rodeo weekend but it was the best that could be done so roll with it.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

What's the point in having a tournament somewhere if people don't even fish that area's waters? 

Know what that says to me? They're not that good of a fisherman. I mean seriously what if B.A.S.S. held a tournament on Lake Michigan but the anglers can hop on a plane and fly to Okeechobee? Get out of here. 

You might as well just have a national big fish contest. There's no point in featuring a certain area if no one has to fish that area.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bass tournament guys have run long distance for years when competing in rivers. I was watching one on TV years ago and they were waiting to go through locks.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Always running to a few select places only proves that you're not that good. If a fisherman can catch quality fish in most any body of water, he's good.


----------

